

Nokia Introduces Bicycle Charger Kit - techvibe
http://www.newsider.com/story/nokia-introduces-bicycle-charger-kit

======
ck2
Not sure what nice safe European city this was designed in but it would be
stolen in about 5 minutes after I locked my bike somewhere here.

Just give me a mini-USB compatible charge port instead, the industry should
have standardized on that by now. All my emergency Nokia cellphones use a
different sized charger hole!

 _ps. the end of that plug in the picture does look like mini-USB at least -
maybe Deal Extreme can make a $5 clone of this so when it gets stolen I won't
feel so bad._

~~~
Luc
> Just give me a mini-USB compatible charge port instead, the industry should
> have standardized on that by now.

They have, in Europe anyway:
<http://www.itu.int/newsroom/press_releases/2009/49.html>

~~~
fragmede
As has China, for that matter:
[http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200612/19/eng20061219_3340...](http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200612/19/eng20061219_334047.html)

------
pmccool
Sounds cool. It'd be nice if it could run off an existing dynamo. I wonder if
it uses the standard voltage for these things (6V/3W)?

~~~
buro9
Exactly, I'm thinking of Schmidt at the very least:
<http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/schmidt.asp>

Those are insanely good hubs and output a nice consistent amount of power. If
the chargers were compatible with these hubs it would be extremely easy to use
them on a wide range of bikes immediately.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
They already have them:

<http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/ewerk.asp>

------
zandorg
You can get electric wind-up torches with a mobile phone power socket. You
just wind and the phone charges (in minutes?)

------
RyanMcGreal
My bicycle charger kit is a good night's sleep, followed by a nutritious
breakfast. :)

